# Slow day at the edge....



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

No flyers on the smooooth ride out this morning. No luck trolling for a few hours. Hit the 'ol reliable mingo spots and put some in the fish box. Wind and seas picked up and made it difficult to stay on a spot. Found a new AJ hole on the way back in.....got one to the boat, had a few hook ups. 

Any guesses on the weight? Just for reference, I am 6' 200 lbs. I'll tell you what the scale said later.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

My guess 53#. Good seeing yesterday, sorry we had to rush off.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

36 lbs,my guess


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

sealark, I'm with you....I was thinking 35-ish. Scale said 25.


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

I think the scale is a lier, in fact they all lie. Never weight them cause they stop growing then.  Just kidding nice jack. Congrates.


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Capt. Delynn said:


> I think the scale is a lier, in fact they all lie. Never weight them cause they stop growing then.  Just kidding nice jack. Congrates.



Thanks.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Ron19 said:


> sealark, I'm with you....I was thinking 35-ish. Scale said 25.


What'd I win what'd I win.? Nice fish at any weight...


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

that AJ looks like 30lbs at the most IMO..


----------



## pilotkal (May 31, 2012)

nice box of fish no matter the weight.


----------



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

I thought AJ's are out of season!!
http://www.myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/recreational/amberjack/


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

ReelDuel said:


> I thought AJ's are out of season!!
> http://www.myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/recreational/amberjack/


He caught it in may.


----------

